# WHY do some people keep a dog???



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Couple kept two dogs in cage behind sofa for 22 hours a day for TWO YEARS leaving them covered in sores and scars | Mail Online

Look at the state of these poor little buggers!

2 years in a cage - why get them, why keep them?

The [email protected] who owned them nust have been feeding them - if they didn't want them, why not have them sent to a rescue or PTS? SOmetimes I can't believe what people are capable of. There seem to be no limits.
:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I posted on the other thread about this to.

It amazes me. The other dogs owned were being looked after yet for some reason these two weren't ( glad all the animals were took of them, yet I still don't feel the punishments for the crime. 10 year ban? Should have been a life ban.

Also here's the two dogs now


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Poor little loves.

Okay what's the difference between a lifetime ban and a 10 year ban. How is this enforced. If these people move what register is in place preventing them from acquiring and owning another dog?

If they are caught breaching the Court order, how is it enforced. I am just curious.

I would like to see custodial sentences imo cruelty to animals is criminal.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Poor little loves.
> 
> Okay what's the difference between a lifetime ban and a 10 year ban. How is this enforced. If these people move what register is in place preventing them from acquiring and owning another dog?
> 
> ...


It's hard to enforce. The only way I can see it enforced is if the public report them. They can still have pets easily, all it takes is for them to say its a friends dog. A bloke who loves near me is banned from keeping pets yet owns two staffie crosses. He gets away with keeping them by saying there his daughters not his am he's just minding them while she's at work. It's frankly disgusting.

I'm same hun I'd like to see more harsher prisoner sentences.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Thats terrible the poor dogs must have been so frightened 

Crates are usefull but these types of scummy people give them a bad name


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Poor little loves.
> 
> Okay what's the difference between a lifetime ban and a 10 year ban. How is this enforced. If these people move what register is in place preventing them from acquiring and owning another dog?
> 
> ...


A neighbour of my parents got a 10 year ban for keeping dogs, he got another dog immediately after the ban and said it was his girlfriends. they got evicted from the house they were living in and moved.

They had a deaf pitbull that they walked without a lead and one afternoon it attacked 1 dog and killed it and seriously injured another.The dog was destroyed and they were prosecuted and fined and ordered to pay £1500 compensation to the seriously injured dogs owner. Still not paid it after 4 years.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> I posted on the other thread about this to.
> 
> It amazes me. The other dogs owned were being looked after yet for some reason these two weren't ( glad all the animals were took of them, yet I still don't feel the punishments for the crime. 10 year ban? Should have been a life ban.
> 
> Also here's the two dogs now


Ahhh, look at the difference in them! And still together. Thanks for posting that. I've been wondering how they were getting along.


----------



## Jackdown1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

That is terrible, i don't know how people could do that to their own dog!


----------



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

The question is, how could the owners single out two dogs for abuse while caring for others? For a single owner to do it, I would guess they were mentally ill but for a couple to do this is beyond me. 

I wonder who it was that reported them. 

I'm so pleased at the outcome and can't believe how different and happy the dogs look. Its a good outcome to a tragic story.


----------

